# Leaking underneath the Front entry Door



## sbaronia (Mar 22, 2010)

We had couple noreaster rain storms and as a result I saw water in my basement right underneath my front door. After some troubleshooting, I did notice that the J-Channel on the sides of the door are missing. Is this enough to cause a problem? Or should I be looking for something else? Lastly, the top of door is flashed properly.

Thanks,

Sanjay


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 22, 2010)

I doubt a missing J-channel (alone) would have much to do with leaking if there is brick mold or exterio casing on the door assembly.  I would look for missing caulk and seal alsewhere.

I assume this is vinyl or steel or aluminum siding?


----------



## HandymanHawaii (Mar 22, 2010)

sbaronia said:


> We had couple noreaster rain storms and as a result I saw water in my basement right underneath my front door. After some troubleshooting, I did notice that the J-Channel on the sides of the door are missing. Is this enough to cause a problem? Or should I be looking for something else? Lastly, the top of door is flashed properly.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Sanjay



Honestly you may have a drain issue going on elsewhere........ I would make sure all your rain gutters are not flowing in the direction of the home basement ...... :agree:


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 23, 2010)

Aaron,

Have you ever had anyone proof read your own lengthy website?
You should!


----------

